# De Laurentis:"Koulibaly? Rifiutati 58 mln di euro"



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2016)

Aurelio De Laurentis torna a parla di mercato ai microfoni di Sky. In particolare dei transferimenti in uscità. "Koulibaly? Il Chelsea lo voleva. Erano disposti ad offrire 58 mln di euro per il difensore. Ma io ho rifiutato, ma comunque non ho chiuso la porta. Anzi, la prossima estate si riparlerà col Chelsea".


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Se è vero sei un fesso


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se è vero sei un fesso



Con le cifre che girano al giorno d'oggi non era certo una cifra irrinunciabile.

Il giocatore arriva da una stagione ad alto livello e questa è cominciata nello stesso modo. Perchè la prossima estate non possono riuscire a venderlo ad una cifra addirittura più alta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con le cifre che girano al giorno d'oggi non era certo una cifra irrinunciabile.
> 
> Il giocatore arriva da una stagione ad alto livello e questa è cominciata nello stesso modo. Perchè la prossima estate non possono riuscire a venderlo ad una cifra addirittura più alta?



Parliamo di 58 milioni per un difensore..che sposta zero equilibri..per me sono fin troppi..


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di 58 milioni per un difensore..che sposta zero equilibri..per me sono fin troppi..



Guarda le cifre che girano ultimamente per un centrale, nemmeno per il migliore o uno dei migliori, poi vediamo se sei ancora convinto quei soldi siano da capogiro. Pagano 60 mln Stones o Luiz, vedi tu.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parliamo di 58 milioni per un difensore..*che sposta zero equilibri*..per me sono fin troppi..



Ti sei perso qualche partita di Koulibaly nell'ultimo anno mi sa.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ti sei perso qualche partita di Koulibaly nell'ultimo anno mi sa.



Lo credo anch'io


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Forse non è chiaro cosa intendo, 58 milioni per un difensore li pago solo se fa reparto da solo e mi imposta la manovra anche..sennò lo vendo subito..
Non mi pare questo il caso.

Comunque Luiz a parte nella follia PSG di due anni fa, e Stones non mi pare ci siano difensori pagati oltre i 50 milioni..me ne sono persi?

sarebbe stato il difensore più costoso di sempre..se per voi parliamo del miglior difensore di sempre ok...


----------



## Torros (6 Ottobre 2016)

Luiz è stato pagato 50 milioni dal Psg non 60 e ha cmq una carriera ben superiore ad uno che in carriera ha fatto una buona stagione e nulla di più.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro cosa intendo, 58 milioni per un difensore li pago solo se fa reparto da solo e mi imposta la manovra anche..sennò lo vendo subito..
> Non mi pare questo il caso.
> 
> Comunque Luiz a parte nella follia PSG di due anni fa, e Stones non mi pare ci siano difensori pagati oltre i 50 milioni..me ne sono persi?
> ...



Si, ma non vedi che ad ogni stagione i prezzi salgono? Luiz 50 anni fa, lo stesso trasferimento oggi sarebbe stato da minimo 60, il prossimo anno chissà, magari 70. 

Stones è andato al City per 56 più 4 di bonus. 60 mln. Ed è un ragazzino che deve ancora dimostrare tutto, cosi per dire. Io non capisco perchè vi stupiate dei 58 di Kouli, parliamo di uno che lo scorso anno s'era dimostrato nell'1contro1 insuperabiel.


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Ottobre 2016)

ogni giocatore acquistato dalle squadre inglesi hanno quotazione alte! ogni giocare che acquistano tutti a contestare il costo alto, ma se sono tutti alti è forse il nostro metro di giudizio troppo basso


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aurelio De Laurentis torna a parla di mercato ai microfoni di Sky. In particolare dei transferimenti in uscità. "Koulibaly? Il Chelsea lo voleva.* Erano disposti ad offrire 58 mln di euro per il difensore. Ma io ho rifiutato*, ma comunque non ho chiuso la porta. Anzi, la prossima estate si riparlerà col Chelsea".



E lo dici pure? Bravo


----------

